

Pure HTML/CSS3 Binary Clock represented in 3D as each of the RGB values - danoprey
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/danoprey/rgb/rgb.html

======
kaoD
How can I read it?

~~~
danoprey
Sorry, it's easier to see here: [https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/danoprey/rgb/binary.html](https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/danoprey/rgb/binary.html)

It's actually a countdown, not a clock.

